# Need some help to learn graphic design



## joesamson145

Hi Everyone,

Over the years I have worked on different aspects of web design but neglected my graphic design skills...

Any recommended resource where I could learn?

Something classic like colors, lines, shapes ect...

I don't know where to start!

Before I can learn to create eye candy and web 2.0 graphics I would like to learn the basics.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks,
Bruno


----------



## starhorsepax

Have you ever checked out Smashing Magazine? I've been taking web design with graphic design and I found tons of graphic design stuff in there. Loads of tutorials and a selection of the best. They even have a list of freebie stuff to add to graphic programs.
So does http://abduzeedo.com

I know sometimes the 'easy' stuff can be the hardest...for instance, I can't afford the expensive Adobe stuff so I'm stuck with Gimp or Inkscape. Sometimes a line is not just a line in those things!


----------



## cosmicpanda

there are also a couple really good books, anything by Jim Krause. he has some really good books about layout ad color. he also has a book called design basics. 

hope thins helps


----------



## akeena

4 years of college like I did...


----------



## Big Secz

I studied graphic design for two years in college right out of high school. After my second year I realized that it was not in my future as a career. I didn't like the "structure" and all the "rules". Right now I do a little on the side, mostly logo designs.

There are a ton of aspects in graphic design that one must learn. One area that is often forgotten is typography. This had to be the most boring class I had but informative at the same time. Overall it teaches you what various fonts you can and cannot combine to achieve good design.


----------

